# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  MEF aprueba aumento temporal del drawback a 8%

## gpacheco

*Estará vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2009* 
El Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) aprobó hoy aumentar de manera temporal el beneficio de la restitución de derechos arancelarios a exportadores, conocido como drawback, de cinco a ocho por ciento con el objetivo de fomentar las exportaciones no tradicionales, en el marco del Plan de Estímulo Económico lanzado por el Poder Ejecutivo.  
Mediante Decreto Supremo, el MEF aprobó la modificación del reglamento de procedimiento de restitución simplificado de derechos arancelarios. 
“Es conveniente modificar temporalmente la tasa de restitución simplificado de derechos arancelarios con el propósito de otorgar un mayor incentivo a las empresas productoras - exportadoras, las cuales enfrentarán condiciones adversas en los mercados externos generadas por la crisis internacional”, explicó. 
La norma precisa que esta medida entrará en vigencia a partir de mañana y durará hasta el 31 de diciembre del presente año. 
“A partir del 1 de enero del 2010, la tasa de restitución simplificado de derechos arancelarios volverá a ser cinco por ciento”, puntualizó el MEF. 
Durante el lanzamiento del Plan de Estímulo Económico, el ministro de Economía y Finanzas, Luis Carranza refirió que esta medida representará para el Fisco  un desembolso de 360 millones de nuevos soles. 
El drawback es un régimen aduanero, vigente desde 1995, que permite al exportador obtener la restitución parcial o total de los derechos arancelarios que gravaron la importación de insumos usados en la elaboración de los bienes exportados o consumidos durante su producción.   *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (30/01/09)* *Foto: Andina (Difusión)*Temas similares: Drawback y Exportafácil Exigen mayor drawback Artículo: MEF evalúa modificar tasa de drawback Scotiabank plantea ejecutar programas de empleo temporal en zonas dedicadas a agroexportación Senasa levantó estado de cuarentena temporal en centros avícolas de Ica y Arequipa

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

ADEX pide que el Gobierno aumente el drawback. La SNI pide que se aumenten los aranceles a las prendas de vestir provenientes del exterior. Además, piden que el Gobierno les otorgue incentivos tributarios, préstamos de dinero, etc. 
Eso de pedir beneficios particulares se llama mercantilismo. Nunca me gustó el término, pero ese no es el tema. El hecho es que unos gremios empresariales tan importantes como ADEX y la SNI no están para andar pidiendo favores particulares a nadie, y menos al Gobierno. Sobretodo después de un largo período de bonanza, como el que nos tocó vivir durante los últimos 5 años, o más. 
Yo estaría de acuerdo en pedirle al Gobierno cosas como mejorar la eficiencia de la burocracia estatal, mejorar la infraestructura vial, y  por supuesto  invertir más en educación, salud y seguridad. Pero no lo otro. El mercantilismo ya lo conocemos, y conocemos también sus nefastos resultados.

----------

